# Topic Sponsor: Bobcat



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

nice !!!


----------



## HD3 (Mar 11, 2007)

A buddy of mine just bought a new bob cat T190 it has pilot controls 
either H pattern like a case or iso like a cat


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

They also have "tele-handelers"......I'll be on here, later in the year guys. 


I am going to be doing an internship with bobcat(engineering)....so I'd love to hear some things you'd like to see skidloader do.....or options they don't have......or accessories/attachments.....or just things that need fine tunning.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I went to BobCat, the best they gave was .9 %. Cat gave me 0% on 36 months on a new 303.5 C CR. nice machine better price and more options included......


----------



## Rob Schulzki (May 11, 2006)

*money isnt the only thing*

Hi guys jsut wanting to say money isnt everthing when buying a new unit for the fleet. I just bought a new T300 that will be my second one and I have 2 T190. some other brands was a little lower on price But My bobcat dealer is a true blue type of guy. If I need a part on a sunday or late at night all I have to do is give him a call. he will meet me out there at midnight to keep me going. he also carry a full line of attachments. hell I try a new cat once it was broke down fo 2 months out of the 6 months I had it plus they try to charge me rent for the used of the one they gave me to used when my new was in the shop. I sorry a better dealer is worth more than a cheap price . I hope we all are Busy see you soon Rob


----------

